# De-winterized And A Cleaning Question



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So I had the OB de-winterized yesterday and will pick it up today. I need to clean and wash the outside of all the winter grime. Question is will simple green be ok to use on the finish? I use it on my cars to get the winter grime off them with no problems.

I am hoping to get some camping in soon as we need to do more shake downs for warrenty things. While hooking up, I noticed the fenderwells had multiple cracks where the screws are so I asked about them when it was in. The dealer has ordered new ones for me.

Can't wait to take her out and neither can Zachary my three year old. When we dropped it off at the dealer all I heard on the way home was "I want to go camping" that is worse than "are we there yet?".

Lance


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You can use SG, and it will do a nice job, and no, it won't hurt the finish if used occassionally. Just go easy with it. It is a strong cleaner. Ideally you want to use an RV / Marine cleaner wash / wax.

Randy


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

I used a SG mixture and washed mine earlier this year and once the fifth wheel was dry I noticed it took off the wax. Had to be waxed anyway but man what a pain. If you are just wanting to wash it with a SG mixture MAKE sure you don't use alot......a little goes a long ways, just my two cents.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I will echo what has been said, use a weak mixture, just enough to get the job done.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I know it is strong if not diluted, just wasn't sure if too strong for the OB. I just picked it up and ended up going through a pull through car wash to get the grime off. It cleaned up good just need to get a ladder and clean up the roof as it dripped all the way home and left black streaks.

Now I have to get her back to the storage and start getting ready to camp.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We find that Awesome works real well, on the black streaks and everything. And only a buck at the dollar store for a 16 or 20 ounce pump-spray bottle.

Bill


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> We find that Awesome works real well, on the black streaks and everything. And only a buck at the dollar store for a 16 or 20 ounce pump-spray bottle.
> 
> Bill


OK - I've been looking for this stuff. WHICH dollar store? There are multiple "brands" of dollar stores.

Sluggo


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been using Simple Green to clean things for many years.

Here's my advice...take it or leave it:
Simple Green...
It's a great cleaner for dirt and grime. Great to clean awnings, wheels, etc. It has a place in my home.

However, I would not recommend using it (at least regularly) on painted finishes. It will dull the paint over time.

We used it to wash our firetrucks for awhile. The paint looks horrible.
We've switched back to car soap. Save the SG for the tough jobs.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I've been using Simple Green to clean things for many years.
> 
> Here's my advice...take it or leave it:
> Simple Green...
> ...


Thanks, I will keep all that in mind.


----------

